# ISO ????????????????????



## reid7339 (Oct 6, 2014)

what does ISO stand for????????


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

International Standards Organization. In the past our camera had an ASA setting. I don't know why they changed to ISO. Regardless inot photography it's the sensitivity to light. Light is controlled by aperature, shutter speed, or your sensors sensitivity to light. The old film you purchased by sensativity. I shot a lot of 25 ASA Kodachrome and 200 ASA Ektachrome. Today we simply adjust sensor sensativity, but like film the higher the ISO the more grane in the picture.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Or, if you are talking about when you see ISO in an ad on the exchange, it means In Seek Of or In Search Of.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think you got it wildcat.


----------



## reid7339 (Oct 6, 2014)

thanks


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Plainsman said:


> I think you got it wildcat.


You and your masters degree always thinking about more complex stuff then the simple. oke:


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Good question you bring up, Bruce. Anyone know why they powers that be changed the old ASA speed standard to the newer ISO standard? It's the same aperture and speed setting either way, and while I know,what ISO means, I never did know what ASA stood for!?!

All the new " standards and nomenclature, from DIN (deutsch industry national?) Celcius from centigrade, millibars instead of PSI or inches of mercury, Hertz rather than cycles, watts for HP, blah blah blah.... Too complicated for my old brain! LOL. I give up...I still use a 12 gauge - bore diameter of 12 round lead balls to a pound! Pretty soon they'll have us measuring the diameter of the number of round lead balls to a KG or something! Or more politically correct, probably a non toxic steel ball to the KG! Not that a duck or pheasant cares! I'll probably miss in any case.....


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Insurance Service Offices................


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> ASA[edit]
> 
> Based on earlier research work by Loyd Ancile Jones (1884-1954) of Kodak and inspired by the systems of Weston film speed ratings[24] and General Electric film values,[26] the American Standards Association (now named ANSI) defined a new method to determine and specify film speeds of black-and-white negative films in 1943.


Google is my friend.

I learned from a guy on here over the years (gone now) that if you don't know crap google it. I don't think there is another aquatic macroinvertebrate taxonomist in the state so one day I thought I would confuse him. He came back with an answer even though I know he didn't learn it pulling a plow. The answer was wrong, but he got into the ballpark.


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

The first responses made me laugh a lot! I literally thought I wanted to reply with in search of but thought...hmmm...obviously that's not right. ... haha

Was thinking: maybe it's some new towel head group...or something I ignore like politics, religion, or her...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> some new towel head group


Idiot Shiite Organization????? I hear Obama has a lifetime membership.


----------

